# What to clean my silver tt with?



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey all, just wondering what you all suggest i buy to clean my silver tt?

I wash it, shampoo it, dry it and then clay it, what next.... do i need wax and polish seperate or 2 in 1?

Intersted to know abit more on this, DODO JUICE 

What one would i need, cheers in advance :!:

forgot to mention im using megs clay and megs shampoo .


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

rinse, wash, rinse, clay, wash, rinse, dry, polish, seal, wax. Although sealing as well is probably an overkill.

If youre keen on dodo (supernatural wax is way over rated in my opinion) try some lime prime lite followed by light fantastic.

For this time of year personally Id be putting some collinite 915 (wax) down on top of some autoglym extra gloss protection (sealant).

The autoglym high definition wax is not bad but doesnt last as long as the 915.

Literally thousands of combinations available checkout www.detailingworld.com


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

Excellent ,thanx dude!

Gosh i guess alot of you pamper your motors, sounds hard work, but looking at the pictorals, its defo worth it 8)

Im getting the megs clay, i looked at the auto glym but people say it rubs of like dust :?

Right so i need some selant and wax-

1.collinite 915

2. autoglym extra gloss protection

Is there anything simular to the auto glym?


----------



## smcTT (Oct 14, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> rinse, wash, rinse, clay, wash, rinse, dry, polish, seal, wax. Although sealing as well is probably an overkill.
> 
> If youre keen on dodo (supernatural wax is way over rated in my opinion) try some lime prime lite followed by light fantastic.
> 
> ...


by the way do i not dry before i clay?? or go it wet??


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

If youre going to get the collinite 915 also consider the collinite 476. I havent tried the 476 myself but some people over on detailingworld reckon it lasts a little bit longer than the 915. Theres is no need to get the 915 or 476 as well as the autoglym HD wax as a tin of collinite will last you for probably at least 30-40 applications if used correctly - same goes for the HD wax.

HD wax and dust? I dont think so... whoever said that must have been using far too much product.

A little tip... the sponge applicators that come with the HD wax are rubbish - difficult to hold. Get yourself a couple of yellow meguiars sponge applicator pads they are much better. When using any hard waxes (AG HD, 915, 476 etc) dampen the sponge beforehand with a bit of quick detailer spray or water if you dont have any. Dampen - not soak, squeeze out any excess. If you go down the collinite route you will need applicators anyway. Meguiars NXT 2.0 comes with an applicator.

Dry before claying - no point - a waste of time and energy.

Lastly, how often do you think you will wax your car?
If you dont have much time then the collinite products are good as durability is second to none, IMO AG HD wax doesnt bring anything extra to the table for light coloured cars like our silver TT's - also the collinite was cheaper last time I checked.
If you plan on waxing every month then the meguiars NXT 2.0 wax should last for a month and IMO does give a bit more warmth to the final finish than the collinite.

AG extra gloss protection isnt an absolute must, I only use it as I was given a bottle. After polishing with AG super resin polish to hide any swirls you can go straight onto wax if you like.


----------

